

Hands-on: Microsoft’s HoloLens is flat-out magical - bane
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/01/21/hands-on-with-hololens-making-the-virtual-real/

======
DigitalSea
What Microsoft is attempting to do with HoloLens is nothing short of amazing.
While Oculus and other companies focus on virtual reality headsets for mostly
gaming and 3D purposes, Microsoft are developing something truly unique in
that HoloLens can be used for more than gaming. While I am excited for virtual
reality headsets, I think augmented reality is more exciting in that real
world objects and environments are used, not replaced.

I can see a future where a learning platform like Udemy exists for HoloLens,
you can sit across from someone and learn a skill like guitar, drawing or
sewing. Imagine the applications this could be used for in third world
countries like training and medical purposes? Being able to save someone's
life because a surgeon could guide someone step-by-step and appear as though
they are in the same room.

